# JRRT and Evolution



## Harad (Feb 10, 2002)

I have seen several people state that JRRT did not believe in the Charles Darwin's-originated theory of the evolution of species. Is there any documentary evidence of this? 

If so, were there any other notable things he didnt believe in, such as the theory of relativity or quantum mechanics?


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 10, 2002)

Did Tolkien know Einstein? There are both great minds of the same time period. Perhaps they discussed Tachyons and Goblins over tea...


----------



## A Ranger (Feb 10, 2002)

Thats quite a thought Lord Aragorn, I can almost see it. I always believed that Tolkien believed in evelotion maybe not to the degree that some do, he was a christian after all, how else could hobbits be an off shout of men


----------



## Uminya (Feb 11, 2002)

I think the hobbits were simply closely related to men, but neither were evolved from the other.

Tolkien was a devout Roman-Catholic, so I doubt he went in much for Darwinist Evolutionary theories.


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't believe that Tolkien believed in evolution at all. Otherwise his "creation story" in the Silmarillion would have represented that.


----------



## Harad (Feb 14, 2002)

It very well for people to present their undocumented opinions on what JRRT thought about evolution. He may have written a creation myth, without being a "creationist." I dont think he really believed that dragons exist even though he wrote about them.

I am still waiting for any *evidence* that JRRT did not believe in this pre-eminent theory of biological development. There are many people, for example, who can separate their religion from other aspects of their life--Galileo was one historical figure of this description. Some would even call themselves devout.

In the continued absence of such evidence, I conclude that people who aver that JRRT did not believe in evolution are subtituting their own beliefs for JRRT's (who can longer defend himself) or are speculating in the wild blue yonder.


----------



## Khamul (Feb 14, 2002)

Well since he is dead, you are right that he cant defend himself but to believe in evolution obviously goes against his faith. Some people may be able to seperate, but in Genesis it clearly states that God created, and if he was a devout Catholic he wouldnt just single out a single part of the Bible and not believe another portion of it.


----------



## Harad (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry to say that is nonsense, but it is. There are many people who consider the Bible a Holy Book but do not take the creation story as literal scientific fact.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 14, 2002)

I believe that God most likely created the world over a period of millions of years in his own thought, and perhaps the other creatures evolved from lower forms, but I personally believe that--regardless of other organisms on the Earth--Man was the divine thought of a Higher Power. My opinions on this are not what is in question, though.

I have looked around in Letters for reference to Darwin or Evolution, and can find none. If I come across any references to the theory, I shall post any pertenant exerpts promptly.


----------

